# Fische kaufen und einsetzen



## mcreal (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


wie schon hier in einem anderen Thread von mir geschrieben,soll es am WE bei uns soweit sein.
Ein paar kleine Kois sollen bei uns einziehen.

Wir haben mit dem Händler morgen 17.00 Uhr fürs aussuchen/abholen ausgemacht.
Nun habe ich mir überlegt,wir werden dadurch wohl sicher nicht vor 18.30 / 19.00Uhr zu Hause sein.
Vielleicht ne blöde Frage,aber trotzdem: 

Spielt die "Tageszeit" zum einsetzen der Fische eigentlich eine Rolle?
Setzt das die Fische zusätzlich irgendwie unter Stress,wenn es kurz nach dem einsetzen dann quasi dunkel wird,oder ist das eventuell eher von Vorteil?

Der Samstag passt "arbeitstechnisch" realtiv schlecht bei uns,aber wenn es für die Fische besser(stressfreier) sein sollte,sie tagsüber einzusetzen,müssen wir das halt irgendwie hin bekommen.


----------



## Doc (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Der Zeitpunkt ist egal, Ihr müsst nur die Übergangsphase beachten, sprich die Fische ans Wasser gewöhnen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Hi Mike,

irgendwie finde ich gar kein Teichbild von Deinem - wie groß ist er denn und wie lange steht er schon mit Wasser ? Filterung ist auch schon fertig ?

Die neuen Fische verstecken sich meist und fressen die ersten Tage evtl. auch nicht.

Bei der Tageszeit finde ich es besser die Fische etwas eher am Teich zu haben - die Fische werden beim Händler in ne Tüte mit Wasser+Sauerstoff getan. 2 h bist Du dann mit denen unterwegs ? (Klima falls vorhanden auf Wassertemp des Verkäufers einstellen damit die Fische keinen Schock bekommen.- meist ist das Wasser bei den Händlern beheizt)

Wenn Du zu Hause ankommst, nimm 2 Eimer - in den einen die Fische mit Tütenwasser und dann langsam immer etwas Teichwasser zugeben damit die Temperatur runter geht (zeit lassen, immer step by step).

Die Tiere nicht unnötig beobachten ud aufregen.

Danach die Fische mit ner feuchten Hand od. Kescher in den 2. Eimer mit Teichwasser tun und das Wasser des ersten Eimers in die Blumenbeete kippen (damit man sich keine __ Parasiten über das Händlerbecken in den Teich holt).

Danach Eimer 2 in die Teichflachzone legen und die Fische selber rausschwimmen lassen.

Welche Größe willst Du kaufen ? Japaner oder Eurokoi ?


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> irgendwie finde ich gar kein Teichbild von Deinem


Schau mal hier
Den rest wird Mike dann sicher selber beantworten... aber das Wasser ist schon ne weile drin und Filter läuft auch schon


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Hi Mike,
Ralf hat das Umsetzen ja schon gut beschrieben.
Achte darauf, dass zwischen dem Wasser und bei dir und dem Händler nicht mehr als 3° sind.
Da du keine anderen Fische im Teich hast, sind wegen der vorhandenen Keime an den Koi erst mal keine zusätzlichen Maßnahmen erforderlich.


----------



## mcreal (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Nabend zusammen,

@Ralf 
Nein,2 Stunden bin ich zum Glück nicht unterwegs vom Händler nach Hause.
Ich hatte die 2 Stunden nur insgesamt gerechnet.Also,aussuchen,Händler mit Fragen löchern,Futter raussuchen...etc.
Die reine Fahrtzeit beträgt ca. 30 Minuten.

Andreas war ja schon so gut und hat hier nen Link zu meinem Bauthread gesetzt.
Der Teich hat im Moment ca. 8000l und ist seit fast 2 Monaten befüllt..Ein paar Liter kommen die Tage noch dazu.
Der Filter läuft seit ca. 3 Wochen.
Ich muß mich erstmal morgen überraschen lassen,ist mein erster direkter Besuch beim Händler/Züchter.Bisher nur mit ihm telefoniert.Habe ihn über einen Bekannten empfohlen bekommen.
Es werden wohl sicher ein paar Euro Kois werden,als Newbie,will ich nicht gleich in die vollen greifen.

@Joerg
Die Fische beim Händler sind auch in einem Aussenbecken,da sollte es keinen grossen Temp.Unterschied geben.Aktuell hatte ich heute 23°C im Teich.

Eine Frage  ist mir gerade noch eingefallen.
Ich habe mir momentan eine kleine Schwimminsel gebaut,diese habe ich mit Angelsehne/Perlonschnur mit einem Stein auf dem Grund "fixiert".

Ist diese Schnur/Sehne eventuell für die Fische eine Verletzungsgefahr und sollte ich diese erstmal raus nehmen?


----------



## Bastian (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Angelschnüre sind dafür gemacht das Fische sie nicht sehen! Und aus eigener erfahrung weiß ich wie die schnüre sich in die haut einschneiden.
Bei deinen Fischen könnten schwere Schäden an der Schleimhaut und auch im schlimmsten Fall sich in das Fleisch des Fisches schneiden.

Ich würde eine dickere Kordel nehmen die werden sie schon sehen 

Grüße Basti


----------



## Joerg (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Hi Mike,
23° hört sich super an, hatte ich lange nicht mehr im Teich. 
Die Schnüre sollten keine Gefahr darstellen und den Koi wird gerade am Anfang ein Versteck sehr gelegen kommen.

Am Anfang sehr vorsichtig füttern. Auch der Filter wird einige Zeit brauchen, bis er sich darauf einstellt.
Es ist mit einem Nitritpeak zu rechnen. Diesen in den ersten Wochen mit ordentlich WW (20-50% wöchentlich) abmildern. 
Zusätzlich 800 Gramm Salz zugeben. (Das sind nur 0,1 %) Das vermindert die Aufnahme von Nitrit.

Viel Spaß mit den neuen.


----------



## mcreal (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Hi Joerg,

23°,ja,das ist zumindest mal nen Vorteil,wenn ab Mittag die Sonne bis Abends auf dem Teich knallt.Gerade in diesem Moment,schüttet es wieder wie aus Kübeln.
Also um die Sehne/Perlonschnur,muss ich mir keine Gedanken machen?
Die Aussagen von Bastian,hatten mich schon ziemlich beunruhigt.
Den eines stimmt ja,diese Angelsehnen ist ja in der Tat eher dafür gedacht,das die Fische diese nicht sehen/bemerken.
Danke für die weiteren Tips/Ratschläge.Werde natürlich hier davon berichten.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Hallo Mike,

einen sehr schönen Teich hast Du dir da gebaut  - wegen der starken Sonneneinstrahlöung könnte es auch zu vermehrtem Algenwachstum kommen wenn die Fische nachher (2J) so ihre 40cm haben - aber bis dahin ist sicher ein neuer großer Filter da.

Ich würde erstmal mit kleinen so 10-15cm anfangen - die gewöhnen sich besser an ihr Umfeld - vorallem wenn sie im Winter draußen bleiben sollen wäre dies besser.

Mit der Sehne würd ich auch nicht machen - Koi´s haben beim Schwimmen ja so hübsche Brustflossen die meist ausgestreckt sind - da könnten sie hängenbleiben und sich verletzten.

Für deinen Sommerurlaub hast Du einen lieben Nachbarn der sich kümmert ?

PS: 23°C ist schon ganz schön viel - bei mir sind es 15°C (Teichgrund) trotz ca 6h direkte Nachmittags/Abendsonne


----------



## mcreal (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Nabend,

so,unsere neuen Bewohner sind eingezogen und haben den Stress gut überstanden.
Heute sollten sie eigentlich nach Vorschlag des Händlers, kein Futter mehr bekommen.
Das haben wir dann nicht ganz fertig gebracht.Ne kleine Handvoll gabs dann doch.

Wieviel Futter sollten unsere neuen kleinen eigentlich bekommen?
Der Händler hat uns zweimal einen "Esslöffel" voll vorgeschlagen.Morgens und Abends.
Ist das nicht bissel wenig?


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*



mcreal schrieb:


> Ist das nicht bissel wenig?


ganz einfach... wenn Du sie mästen willst, dann kannst Du auch mehr geben 
Aber beschwere Dich dann nicht, wenn sie schneller Große werden wie Du denkst und Dein Filter gleichzeitig in der Leistung schrumpft 

Die werden schon rechtzeitig das betteln anfangen, wenn Du in Hör- und Sichtweite kommst 

Und lieber am Anfang etwas zurückhalten... der Händler/Züchter gibt da schon aus Erfahrung seine Werte an und kann sich sicher denken, dass die Leute trotzdem zuviel füttern 

Ach ja... hübsche Tiere... nur der größere Dunkle wäe nicht ganz so mein Fall...aber hauptsache er gefällt Euch.


----------



## Joerg (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Zweimal täglich einen Esslöffel ist völlig ausreichend.
Wenn sie dir aus Heißhunger den __ Wassersalat wegessen, kannst du etwas mehr geben.
Lieber weniger als zu viel, gerade am Anfang wenn der Filter sich an die Ausscheidungen erst gewöhnen muss.
Das dauert ein paar Wochen.


----------



## koi.sl2006 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Hallo Mike, 

es ist richtig die ersten Tage vorsichtig zu Füttern. In der Regel sagt man dass Futter muss in 5 Min. weg gefressen sein. Wenn ich die Vorträge auf Messen mir anhöre dann empfehlen die Fachleute zu mehreren Fütterungen am Tag, dafür aber kleinere Portionen und immer darauf achten dass es nicht lange an der Oberfläche Schwimmt. Ach ja die Angelschnur würde ich am Rand Fixieren und über der Wasseroberfläche, damit die Fische sich nicht daran verletzen können.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Moin Andreas,

sehen schön aus Deine Exemplare , wie groß ? 25cm ?

Ich füttere meine nun schon 30-40 cm Zeilkarpfen nur abends.

Je nach Größe müsstest Du auch die Körnung des Futters wählen (3mm bei unter 25cm) - je nach Futterart werden sie wachsen. In den meisten, speziellen Koifuttern ist viel Rohprotein zum wachsen (in den wärmeren Tagen) enthalten + viel Fett. 

Ebenso viel Rohasche - allerdings verstehe ich nicht warum hier viel gut sein soll ? - in meinen Sticks ist nicht so viel davon drinn - die Sticks sind natürlich auch viel leichter und werden so eher nach L Menge verkauft im gegensatz zuu Koi Futter welches nach Kg verkauft wird. 

Welches Futter hast Du mitgenommen ?


----------



## mcreal (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Fische kaufen und einsetzen*

Hallo Ralf,

der schwarze ist so ca. 20-25cm.Die anderen 3 sind um die 15cm.
Wie das Futter heißt,kann ich dir nicht sagen,der Händler hatte es abgepackt in einem Beutel.Er hat uns dieses empfohlen.Es sind so kleine "Kügelchen".

Mit den Füttern stellt sich noch etwas als schwierig heraus.Die kleine Bande ist noch etwas schüchtern und holt sich das Futter noch nicht direkt von der Wasseroberfläche.
Erst wenn man etwas Futter in die Hand nimmt und es unter die Wasseroberfläche drückt und die Kügelchen etwas sinken,schlagen Sie zu.
Aber ich hoffe das wird noch.

Ach ja,mit der Angelschnurr,habe ich mir auch nochmal überlegt.Ich schiebe darüber einen kleinen dünnen Schlauch,so ist die Schwimminsel noch fixiert und das Verletzungsrisiko für unsere kleinen,sollte damit auch gebannt sein.


----------

